# Looking for half day guide west bay



## Jwilk (May 31, 2018)

First of all I love the site, It was referred by a member of The Hull. 
I'm Looking for a 1/2 day guide that would be willing to take me and my son out on my boat to show us where and where not to fish while we are down there mid July. Any recs would be much appreciated. I will be staying in the Sea Isle subdivision.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Did you mean West Galveston or West Matagorda?

For west Galveston call Capt Steve Gremillion. gowithgrem.com

For West Matty Call Capt Trey Prye http://www.captaintreyprye.com


----------



## Jwilk (May 31, 2018)

West Galveston.


----------

